

The Library Phantom - reledi
http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2011/10/28/141795907/who-left-a-tree-then-a-coffin-in-the-library

======
reledi
The Library Phantom Returns:
[http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2011/11/29/142910393/the-l...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/krulwich/2011/11/29/142910393/the-
library-phantom-returns)

